# Resolving Issues with Elemental Designs



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

This was posted over at AVS. With all the issues going on I though I would post it here as well to help those with any problems. This is a direct copy of what was posted on AVS.


_Contact was made today with an investigator from the Iowa Attorney General's office who handles consumer complaints.

If you have a legitimate issue with ED such as....

•long time unfulfilled warranty issues
•orders that you've paid for but not received in a timely fashion
•orders that you've paid for but only received a partial shipment and you've been waiting and waiting
•refunds that you still have not received
•other reasonable matters, etc.

Please send an email to [email protected] and let him know the particulars. That means stuff like what and when you ordered, how much, what you've been told, etc. Keep it factual and leave the emotions out of it.

As it stands right now, ED is a blip on the radar. If only one person complains the usual procedure is for the government to contact ED and ask for a response. This can take time. However, if everyone that is legitimately affected emails him, then quicker and more forceful measures can be undertaken. He (Steve Switzer) has been made aware that ED is delinquent in their business filings with the Iowa Secretary of State. How this impacts matters remains to be seen.

If you also want to summarize your complaint in this thread, while it may be somewhat redundant, it does provide a convenient place. I only ask that just complaints be listed and only once. This will keep it tidy and easy to navigate. If your situation needs to be updated, well that's another story.

Should anyone know other websites where ED has a presence (I doubt they'd let you post this at theirs!), please copy the particulars and make a post there.

Thanks!_


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Man, now their amp repair guy is posting at AVS claiming he has not been paid. This is getting bad.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

GoNoles said:


> Man, now their amp repair guy is posting at AVS claiming he has not been paid. This is getting bad.


If the guy truly is who he's claiming to be then it's time to stick a fork in eD; not making payroll is often the last step before lawyers get involved. I knew this company was trouble a year and a half ago, when I was looking for a new sub, but I didn't anticipate it would get this far. What a shame. I'm _so glad_ I opted to buy something else...


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

theJman said:


> I'm _so glad_ I opted to buy something else...


Yeah, me too. Back in 2009 they were having problems with delivery promise dates and Epik was having shipping damage issues, IIRC. I went with Hsu and never looked back.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> Yeah, me too. Back in 2009 they were having problems with delivery promise dates and Epik was having shipping damage issues, IIRC. I went with Hsu and never looked back.


I just spent two weeks looking at subs, and I can say both Rythmik and Hsu seemed to be really on the ball. SVS was quick with answers as well, and Ive got fast replies from power sound audio. 

Granted any of these ID companies could go belly up on you, but I guess you have to see which companies appear to be run properly and professionally, and have been around awhile. In my search I see sourcing problems and long waits, shipping issues, communication issues. Hsu has been great to me on my first sub, and any time you can actually talk to their owner on their forum is a good thing. 

Shame for a lot of eD customers though.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

The fact that noone from eD has gotten on AVS to speak while they are being trashed, basically tells me noone is at home.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Elemental Designs just released an Official Statement that they are closing the doors Aug 31st.

http://blog.edesignaudio.com/?p=1792


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I read that statement too. Something about his mea culpa strikes me as phony though. It almost comes across as being fabricated, with him fashioned into the lone scapegoat. It seems hard to fathom someone would accept sole responsible for the collapse of a once thriving company, and in the process depict himself has totally incompetent. The whole thing might very well be legit, but to me it smells as fishy as the dumpster behind a Red Lobster.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Guys... sorry but this thread is going to serve to do nothing more than provoke inappropriate responses that are not what this forum is about. If you want to discuss it, you will have to do it elsewhere. I don't think there will be any member at HTS that will not be able to figure out what option(s) they have if they have a claim with eD, therefore we are going to close this thread.


----------

